# Black Leather Colour



## luketurb (May 27, 2008)

I want to order some liquid leather scuff master, im being very very anal and want a small scratch covered, does anyone know the colour code/ name please for the standard black leather on a 2001 TTR


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Been asked before (try a search?), but I'm sure you just need to order audi black leather and that's it? I don't think they need a "code" as such.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep just ask them for Audi black leather but you will have to mix it is a shade to bark ( comes with all you will need )


----------



## luketurb (May 27, 2008)

cheers for that.

mr yellow tt, have you used this stuff before? is it good?


----------

